# New! Maui fixed weeks



## Dave M (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone talked to a sales rep about the new Maui fixed week program. I have only limited info, but my understanding is that - for a price - you can now buy a fixed week - any week of the year - in Maui.

Anyone have details?


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, this would be different.

Dave, is this for the new towers?

P.S.
The ramifications are enormous to the timeshare industry!

This one simple change could bridge the gap between timeshares and fractionals!

Imagine buying 4 weeks in a row for January in Ka’anapali!  

Imagine buying July in Tahoe, or February in Park City.

Wow!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 6, 2006)

Perry -

I have limited info and I'm not positive how accurate it is. 

I am positive that there is such a program and that it applies to the first new tower. From info I have gathered from a couple of sources, including a TUGger, I *believe* the following to be accurate, but I'm not sure:
It applies to oceanfront units only
You can buy a fixed week *and* have that fixed week be in a specific unit
Prime (I don't have the definition) fixed weeks must be purchased in minimum two-week blocks
In addition to regular sales, a limited number of current Marriott owners will be permitted to upgrade to fixed weeks.
Some publicity and/or letters are tentatively planned for around the end of this month.
 Pricing? A 2BR Oceanfront floating week is going for about $59k. Make your own guess as to what the 2BR and 3BR (prime and non-prime) weeks will go for.

One source (dated to mid December) indicated these weeks would be offered to current owners by lottery. A source earlier this week didn't include that stipulation.

If you're interested, call your favorite Marriott rep, call Marriott on your own or send an email or private message to a TUGger of your choice and ask for a referral.

I hope someone has more/better info and will post it for us.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Snap 'em up - the sound of panic sales*

The Ka’anapali Alii Resort next door sells 2BR ocean fronts for about $2.5 M
http://www.kaanapaliresortrealty.net/pending_closed_transactions.htm

The Alii is 25+ years old and new construction on Ka’anapali beach is VERY rare.

Divide that by 51 weeks and that’s $49,000 per week.

Marriott is only charging a $10k premium to own a single week - this is not bad.

I know the real estate prices very well in Ka’anapali and if these prices are even $65,000 per week these are “once in a lifetime” and should be aggressively pursued.  (If Marriott is for you)

Top this off with fixed weeks and Marriott has a run away winner here.

Now if they would implement this Fixed/Floating concept system wide they have the ability to transform the timeshare industry.

They could take the next project and offer all the benefits of fractional ownership right in the same timeshare project.

Of course the next step is to introduce a point based product incorporating the Fixed/Floating model, but that’s another topic.

This past July I talked with the Westin guy and he said their fixed week 51 & 52 sold for about $125,000 each and were available only to a select few pre-existing owners and sold out even before word reached the street.

If the new towers are on par with the Westin I would have expected much higher prices for a Platinum week – in the $65,000 to start with and $80,000 for the fixed week version of that floating week makes sense to me.  Week 51 & 52 should easily be selling for double the Platinum price or about $130,000 per week.

There are a zillion folks who snap up Ka’anapali condos without ever going there – sight unseen and these are in the $ millions.


----------



## lweverett (Jan 6, 2006)

I wonder if the remaining flex week buyers will be told that the best weeks of their season have been sold as fixed weeks, and will therefore not be available to them.  I would think that the main selling appeal of a flex week is that with advance planing you can get choice weeks for your purchase price.  A price list from the Royal Sands that is several years old lists prices the range from $23,000 to $65,000 per week.  Of course, I have always wondered if Marriott might reserve the best weeks of a season to rent out themselves as the units exchanged for points.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Brilliantly simple*

By introducing the fixed week concept Marriott has masterfully dodged the biggest complaint the Maui folks have – “Too many owners chasing too few holiday weeks”.

Week 52 is the ONLY fixed week at the current Maui and all others float – so try to get 4th of July week – laying an egg is easier.

So the marketing wizards at Marriott have apparently turned a lemon into lemonade (and very expensive lemonade).  This address this problem which is well documented here on TUG.

I, for one, applaud Marriott for coming up with a market driven solution to this problem – if you want a hot week you pay more money – brilliantly simple.  And this is from one of Marriott’s harshest critics here!

Hope this spreads around the timeshare industry like wildfire.

I don’t know the legal ramifications of introducing this new concept into the old existing sales at Maui – that’s a legal matter.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 6, 2006)

Plus the Marriott units are furnished and will always be maintained via the maintenance fee.  I'm assuming the Ka'anapali isn't furnished and that the condo fee only covers the maintenance for the hard assets.



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Divide that by 51 weeks and that’s $49,000 per week.
> 
> Marriott is only charging a $10k premium to own a single week - this is not bad.
> 
> I know the real estate prices very well in Ka’anapali and if these prices are even $65,000 per week these are “once in a lifetime” and should be aggressively pursued.  (If Marriott is for you)


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Why didn't I think of it?*

Matt,

Well of course the Alii is not furnished – you fly your decorator to Maui and have the insides gutted and done to your likes – what another $500,000 or so for an average retrofit.    

For a retired couple to get January, or February, or the entire whale watching season in Maui at the Marriott is very appealing – just buy what you want and forget ownership hassles.

I can’t tell you what a brilliant idea this was – and I didn’t think of it first!


----------



## ngmaui (Jan 6, 2006)

As a Maui owner, I just received an offer in info from Marriott for the new Towers.  There is a lottery system that will be used to purchase fixed weeks for fixed units at the new tower and they are all ocean front.  Prices obviously are higher than the new floating weeks.  They are also offering a unique upgrade program for only a month or the first 500 people (how i read it) where they will allow you to trade in your old Marriott purchased unit for a new unit at preconstruction prices and the trade in price is based upon what you paid for your current unit.  The fine print was not very clear but it appeared that they were offering the full value plus us having to pay closing costs.  Not a bad deal and new for Marriott I believe.


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 6, 2006)

FWIW, Starwood has just begun offering 2 BR Oceanfronts on the newest property still being built on Maui.  Probably occupancy not before 2007.  You MUST by week 51 and 52 together.  Price is about $180,000!  Fractional?  In some areas of the country, that's a home!  Not, of course, in NJ


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Too much to drink?*

Wow, ngMaui, so your original purchase price is 100% applied to the upgrade?  Marriott must have had too much to drink for New Years – 100% ???

If so, the timeshare gods are smiling upon those first 500 folks.


Stevens397.

Sounds like Westin has introduced bulk buying to the holiday weeks; week 51 & 52 BOTH for just $180,000 what a deal!   I wonder if they have discounts for multiple purchases of this package…hmmm.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 6, 2006)

Perry, that's consistent with some of Marriott's other upgrade programs. Trade in the old week with full credit for the original price paid for the week, not Marriott's current (almost certainly higher) selling price for that week. 

Normally, Marriott requires a minimum $$ differential between the purchase price of the new unit and the credit for the unit to be traded in order for the upgrading owner to qualify. I think (but I'm not sure) that the minimum in this situation is $20K.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 6, 2006)

*Last full moon*

Dave, I’ve not checked on this equity upgrade program for over a year and the last time I did the National Sales Group lady I talked to couldn’t figure it out and explained it to me several, contradicting ways, so I didn’t pursue it.  Something about 75% of the price at the price at the last full moon or something like this.

I remember the minimum differential price and if it’s based upon what you paid for it I just can’t think of a fairer upgrade program.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree. 

This program is tempting....


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm considering trading in one of my Maui 2 BDRMs, and selling the other to go after a 3BDRM OF in the new towers. If they give me full value of the second one ($45K) and I can get $35K for the other, I might go for it. 

One question I have related to this whole thing is, what impact do you think it will have on the current owners? Will it help with its value or help? Will rental income be better or worse, for the older units?

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Dave M (Jan 6, 2006)

Joe - 

They apparently won't give you "full value" based on today's prices. They'll give you credit for what you paid Marriott for those weeks.

I don't think it will have any significant impact on current owners. As I understand it, this will be treated essentially as a new project with different resort designations, similar to adjacent resorts in Desert Springs and Aruba. Thus, higher prices and different weeks systems will be peculiar to the new project. 

Within the project, some specific units will be labeled as fixed-weeks and other units will be labeled as floating. Essentially, that makes the new project into two new resorts for purposes of reserving weeks and pricing.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 6, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> One question I have related to this whole thing is, what impact do you think it will have on the current owners? Will it help with its value or help? Will rental income be better or worse, for the older units?
> 
> Regards.
> Joe


The impact I see will be that there will be less availability for the people who own floating weeks. It looks to me like the Marriott is turning the clock back as we bought a non floating and a particular unit in Maui over 20 years ago and never regretted it. It is not a Marriott resort but we love it anyway and we book additional vacation around this date.

It will certainly be more profitable for the Marriott but it is a very old concept. It would be better yet if you also could buy a particular unit so you don't need to worry if you have good view or not. JMHO. More money yet for the Marriott.


----------



## ZCar (Jan 7, 2006)

Received a nice Maui Ocean Club "Luxury Resort Expansion" brochure.
This is for "Select Marriott Maui Ocean Club Owners". Wonder who might not be on that list? Probably non-Marriott resale buyers for one.

Fully describes the program with Opening Day Pricing. Price changes by 2br. or 3 br., Week and Floor selected. Only floors 1, 3, 7, 8, 11 & 12 available. 
All Fixed weeks are Ocean Front. Lottery system, $2500 refundable deposit by Jan. 21 with drawing Feb. 6. (One week gets 2 chances)
$53,400 to $117,000 for weeks 51 or 52, 12th floor.
No points or other incentives.
Floating OV and G/MV weeks also available.

Fixed weeks do not appeal to us at all. If OF floating weeks were available, we could consider. We'll just keep our OF 2 br. as is.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 7, 2006)

iconnections said:
			
		

> The impact I see will be that there will be less availability for the people who own floating weeks.


True. There will be fewer floating weeks available to reserve than if the entire tower consisted of floating weeks. However, there will be fewer floating week owners. The two cancel each other out. 

Thus, you'll still be competing for a reservation with all other and *only* all other floating weeks owners.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 7, 2006)

ZCar, OF is more important than non-floating weeks for people who are retired but not for people who need the time period when the schools are out.

If I had a choice between ocean front or fixed weeks, ocean front would win every time because we can travel all year long but that is not the same for everyone.

Timeshares are complicated as you cannot please everyone and never will.


----------



## titan7 (Jan 7, 2006)

I just got this offer in the mail today, the units looks very nice.  This would be easy for us since we just purchased our 1BR OV EOY 3 months ago, that was for $18,200 so I could upgrade and go with a 2br OV EY Villa.   

I might have to discuss this with the wife.  But, for a lot less than $35k more I could pick up a resale OV odd year @ MOC if I wanted to go every year.  decisions, decisions...


----------



## ZCar (Jan 7, 2006)

Emmy,
Obviously, people with kids and others with fixed vacation weeks have differnt situations than those who can pick & choose our travel times. Having said that, I doubt seriously that we would have ever purchased a fixed week, even when our kids were young. I won't touch a points system either, but others are quite happy with them.
As you pointed out, can't please everyone ...


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2006)

Dave--if you want fixed weeks, oceanfront properties (but not the Marriott goodies included but you save lots of dollars) look at The Whaler just doors from the Marriott.  Two week intervals, fixed unit, (older yes, but what is the price diff.).


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 8, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Dave--if you want fixed weeks, oceanfront properties (but not the Marriott goodies included but you save lots of dollars) look at The Whaler just doors from the Marriott. Two week intervals, fixed unit, (older yes, but what is the price diff.).


Cathy, I haven't seen this timeshare but you cannot beat the location and own several weeks here for the price of one week at the Marriott most likely.  

http://www.kaanapali-whaler.com/


----------



## PerryM (Jan 9, 2006)

*Ka'anapali beach timeshares*

Link to timeshares on Ka'anapali Beach: 

http://www.whalersrealty.com/GetSea...hatSortType1=ListPrice&WhatSortDirection1=ASC


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 9, 2006)

Perry, Maui Sunset has "fee simple" timeshare units only and not "leasehold" units like some of the Whaler I or II buildings have. MS is a condominium project from the 1970s with timeshares in both buildings. They cannot convert more units to timeshares than they have already. I believe it is 54 units in total.

It may not please the Marriott or Westin clientele because it is not a plush resort but we like it and feel home here when we come almost every year. The Marriott resorts are beautiful but much more expensive to buy and in maintenance fees too. You get what you pay for.

The MS is run very well by the HOA and we love our fixed unit and time because we know what to expect and book our vacation around our two weeks. We never have to fret about getting a "good view" unit which is so important to us and our unit is nice and comfortable too.

The Marriott is making a very smart move by offering "non-floating units" too to their inventory besides "OF or OV units" and the floating units they have already. This way, they can please a lot of different type of customers and they make money too by offering this choice at a higher price to their customers, so long people are willing to pay for it. I like what they added to their choice of buying timeshares in Hawaii and they may do it at other popular resorts too, if this move is successful. We will find out in time.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 9, 2006)

PerryM said:
			
		

> Wow, this would be different.
> 
> Dave, is this for the new towers?
> 
> ...



Yeah, what a break through!!!!!   Isn't this what timesharing was in the 1960's?


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 9, 2006)

Boca Bum is right.  Timeshares until the late 70's were primarily fixed weeks and units.  It wasn't until the late 70's and early 80's that "flex-time" was introduced.
I recall when we first bought our units at Sanibel Beach Club II  in 1977 that many of the  prime summer weeks and units we were looking for were sold out. Holiday weeks like 4th of July were priced higher. It made it difficult to sell the remaining weeks after the prime were sold. With "flex time" the developers were able to sell the season and thus made no distinction over the time except for red, white, and blue the RCI ratings at the time. It appears we are regressing.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 9, 2006)

*Pure genius*

BB,

In the good ol’ days of 1960’s fixed weeks was the norm – floating weeks was NOT!  Now floating weeks (within a season) is the norm and with the exception of Orange Lake Country Club (OLCC) most weeks float in a season.

Marriott, in one brilliant moment, as addressed the following:

Pride of ownership:
When we bought our week 52 at MountainSide I couldn’t snowboard up to MountainSide and point out to someone “that’s my condo”.  It floated each year and I never got that “warm and fuzzy feeling” of ownership.  OLCC folks have that feeling of ownership.

Having that special feeling of ownership is missing from modern day timeshares and this is a shame.  When you spend the big bucks of a Marriott this is a feeling that should be included.

Special time:
Imagine the silver-tongued salesrep asking “When’s your wedding anniversary” and then “you can vacation here every year from now on”.  

Martin Luther King Day is turning into a snow holiday at many ski resorts.  I don’t know of one timeshare that has the week as a fixed week – so make it a fixed week and every year spend the week on the slopes in mid January when the slopes are empty.

In Park City, the Sundance Film festival is held at the end of January – it’s fought over by Platinum owners – make it a fixed week too.

Locations/Views:
At MountainSide they have 3 views 1) PayDay lift, 2) Front drive up 3) back of an empty hill.  Of course Marriott never told MountainSide owners that they would be forced to rotate each year and you had NO choice in the matter.  Simple – pick the 9th floor overlooking PayDay and buy it.

Every resort has special locations and views.  Some folks want the ground floor at the beach so the kids can just open the sliding glass door and run to the beach/pool.  Some want top floor locations, etc.

Fractionals:
There is no reason Marriott can’t now start to sell fractional units – sell 2 weeks at a discount! Currently, Marriott charges the same for a Platinum week whether you buy 1 week or 4 – this is stupid!  Make it a bundle of fractions and offer a discount!  It’s easy to offer a 10% discount for the second week, 15% discount for the 3rd, etc.  The fractional can be contiguous usage or spread out thru the year.  Fractional sales could have the fixed weeks included at no extra charge.

There is no reason why the salesrep can’t picture “Imagine the family spending July at Lake Tahoe”, the family stays and the parent(s) work and come up for the weekends.


Fixed/Floating:
Why not charge a premium and sell each owner a fixed location?  If the person wants to come some other time they would then float within their season.  With the virtual software that now exists the salesrep could sit the prospect down and run a program on their laptop that allows the person to “fly” thru the resort and view the inside and out from various positions.  Give the mark/////prospect the joy stick and allow them to find the exact villa they want to buy into.

What’s required:
A few new data fields are needed in the record describing each owner’s holdings.  Reservation software must be modified to handle this new feature and training of the salesreps.  Each deed already MUST be assigned to a fixed building and fixed week – a program would be needed to kept track of fixed week sales and assign the floating weeks to doggy buildings/locations that no one will want.

Conclusion:
This is pure genius by Marriott and I hope they implement it system wide.  Other developers will panic and offer the same features.  Of course Marriott will charge a pretty premium for this new feature.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are the details of the fixed week offer (thanks to another TUGger and other much-appreciated sources):


Currently the offer is being made to “select” MOC owners (no definition of what that means).
The fixed weeks are all oceanfront units and are on floors 1, 3, 7, 8, 11 and 12 (top floor).
There are two 2BR oceanfront units and one 3BR oceanfront unit on each floor. They are all lockoffs.
All fixed weeks run from Saturday to Saturday.
These are true fixed weeks. If you want to occupy a different week or different unit, you must exchange your week.
Occupancy is scheduled for summer 2007.
 Only currently invited MOC owners are eligible for the lottery.
Those interested must enter the lottery by January 21, with a mailing postmarked not later than that date.
 An owner will have as many chances in the lottery as weeks currently owned (1 chance for EOY, 2 chances for EY, etc.)
A $2,500 refundable deposit must accompany the lottery entry.
There are 16 different price levels for each of the 18 units (3 per floor X 6 floors). Example for a 2BR on the 8th floor:
weeks 1-4 - $58,500
weeks 5-6 - $64,000
week 7 - $75,000
week 8 - $72,500
weeks 9-14 - $70,000
weeks 15-16 - $64,000
weeks 17-23 - $58,500
weeks 24-25 - $70,000
weeks 26-27 - $75,000
weeks 28-33 - $70,000
weeks 34-45 - $54,200
week 46 - $56,700
week 47 - $59,200
weeks 48-50 - $45,500
week 51 - $65,000
week 52 - $75,000
To show an example of the varying prices by floor, the 2BR week for week 26 (shown above as $75,000 for the 8th floor) costs as much as $95,000 for the top floor and as little as $71,800 for the 2nd floor.

The 3BR for week 26 costs as much as $117,000 for the top floor and as little as $91,200 for the 2nd floor. The most expensive 3BR units are weeks 7, 26, 27 and 52 on the top floor at $117,000! The least expensive are weeks 48-50 on the 2nd floor at $55,500 

Those invitees interested in floating weeks (oceanview and garden/mountain view) can reserve weeks at opening day prices, but must do so by January 21, with the proper form and a refundable check for $2,500. Opening prices (weeks 1-50 only for now) are $53,500 for oceanview and $44,500 for garden/mountain view. 

As I previously indicated, there is a companion upgrade program, limited to the first 500 upgrade requests or 30 days, whichever comes first.

There is no minimum purchase of two weeks, contrary to my previous post.

Although the fixed week, floating week and upgrade programs are initially available only to “select” MOC owners, I would suggest you call your favorite Marriott sales executive if you’re interested and don’t get an e-mail message or a brochure about this.

Obviously, more fixed weeks will be available to the rest of us eventually. What process will be followed for that is currently unclear – at least to me.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 9, 2006)

*This is a fantastic bargain – at least to me!*

Just added up the weeks for a total of $3,219,800 to own all 52 weeks.


The following is my guess as to Marriotts pre-construction pricing:

Dividing this by my 4 times real estate value theory = $804,950 real estate value.

This is way too cheap for a 5-star new construction on Ka’anapali beach.

But if we use Marriott’s past pre-construction price structure this should represent 50% less than the final closing prices or $3,219,800 / 50% = $6.5 million / 4 = $1.62 M for the condo.

The numbers should be closer to $2.5 M for the real estate values * 4 = $10 M final cost now discount pre-construction by 50% = $5 M or an average of $100,000 per week.

*This, to me, represents a rare bargain for Ka’anapali beach!*  At least the way I have theorized Marriotts pre-construction pricing model.

This is a fantastic bargain – at least to me!

*This DOES justify buying the entire condo (all 52 weeks) if Marriott would give you a break on the maintenance fees!*

P.S.

You might laugh at my suggestion but Marriott could easily sell a 2BR OCEAN FRONT for $3.2 M – if they offered them at this price they would sell out in just hours/minutes!  The same just happened with IntraWest 1 mile north of the Marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2006)

Oops! I had a typo. The price for weeks 34-*35* in my post should have been shown as for weeks 34-*45*. I have corrected the error. 

Thus, your assumed price is correct.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 9, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what a break through!!!!! Isn't this what timesharing was in the 1960's?


Boca, didn't I say that here but there may be some people who will prefer this offer so they do not have to "fight" for the weeks they want in prime time plus they can book their flights early to Hawaii. They only have to pay for this privilege. Newport Coast is an example where there seems to be a problem as too many people are trying to get the same few weeks.  We even have experienced this problem at the MDSV-I too and the resort was sold out a long time ago.

Pretty soon the Marriott will have "fixed time" together with a "fixed unit" too and then it will really feel like a *home away from home* because you are coming back to your "own unit" with the view you love and never get tired of year after year. Not a bad feeling to us and also because it is easy to plan our vacation around these dates and invite family or friends to come along ahead of time so they can take advantage of ff miles or cheaper fares too.

The Marriott could even sell a package of two weeks at a discount like we have in Maui now as it makes more sense yet because of the long flight which almost takes two full days out of the seven. Some people will pay for the two weeks too, I am sure.

I am glad we did this over twenty years ago.  We certainly could not afford it now.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 9, 2006)

From Dave M post:





> The fixed weeks are all oceanfront units and are on floors 1, 3, 7, 8, 11 and 12 (top floor).


I talked to a sales rep at MOC and the remaining OFs will also be fixed, only released later.
P.S.,
The brochure under fixed week also states: "Purchases exceeding 13 weeks require prior approval from the regional vice president"


----------



## Dave M (Jan 9, 2006)

That makes sense, Gary. The only floating weeks for sale in the new tower are oceanview (not oceanfront) and garden/moiuntain views. Thus, the oceanfront units on the other floors could very well be planned as fixed week units.


----------



## jmatias (Jan 9, 2006)

We were surprised to receive the brochure today since we just closed on our unit via resale in September.  Maybe the mail outs are not as selective as I first thought?

Anyway, looks very interesting.  The pics of the new units look beautiful.  The layout of the 2 bedroom is very similar to Canyon Villas.  No mention of maintenance fees...I don't know if that is good or bad   

This will take some thought.  Wondering how many current owners will "trade up" or maybe simply buy another week in the new tower.  Wonder if the new rooms will lower the resale value of the current Maui weeks or strengthen them since the original weeks will now be considered a "good value"


----------



## rubycat33 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Fixed Weeks New Towers*

My daughter and her husband are due to attend a "presentation" at the Maui Marriott.  We were all due to be there for the next few weeks but my wife and I could not go due to a parental health problem.  So they have the top floor two bedroom unit to themselves.  ugh.

My daughter has already brought up the question at the welcoming party.

As many of you know there is a growing group of "timeshare owners" that are buying multiple weeks to stay at locations for a month or more, rather than buy real estate.  They really through a cork screw into room rotation.  But their money is good.  You just have to figure out how to get them out of the usual room reservation system.  Allowing them to buy a certain room for specific time solves the problem.  The Company gets their sale (financing) and they move onto the little guys.

What they have told her so far is the opportunity will be by lottery.  Not sure who is in the pool...   I have seen many "drawings" where there was less than true RANDOM chance.  I am a resale owner.  But I own 2 bdrm Ocean Front.  Maybe they want that!!!  Are my chances in the lottery better...or..worse?   

More to follow...............


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 10, 2006)

Jen,
MF for the 2 bdrm villa is $1,364.  Sorry, didn't ask about the 3 bdrm.


----------



## 5infam (Jan 13, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Jen,
> MF for the 2 bdrm villa is $1,364.  Sorry, didn't ask about the 3 bdrm.


 I was told by a phone rep that the 3bdr maintenance would be about $1,650.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 13, 2006)

PerryM said:
			
		

> *This DOES justify buying the entire condo (all 52 weeks) if Marriott would give you a break on the maintenance fees!*



Interesting if this could be negotiated, but I kind of doubt it.  At the estimated $1650/wk maintenance dues * 52 = $85,800/yr I can't imagine a Ka'anapali condo buyer will be having much interest in the new Marriott Maui tower timeshares.  These weeks are simply a lot more affordable (assuming you don't have $2.5M to buy a condo) than owning a condo outright.  And, of course, part of the timesharing concept of buying the weeks you would use and avoid the hassle of renting.

I've heard these will be available (subject to what's leftover after "select" owners pick up with their winning lottery choice) to anyone on Feb. 7th


----------



## PerryM (Jan 13, 2006)

*20 years is a long time*

IntraWest (1 mile north of the Marriott on Ka’anapali beach) just had 900 folks wanting to buy 300 whole ownership condos – many of which were allocated for sale only to the VIP’s at IntraWest.  Many villas sold for similar prices as the Marriott.

If you could convince Marriott to just sell the condo as whole ownership I’m sure that the 600+ folks who couldn’t pay the millions to buy an IntraWest would happily buy a Marriott OCEAN FRONT for $3.2 M.  I’d guess if Marriott offered them as whole ownership the twin towers would already be sold out.

The kicker is, of course, lowering the maintenance fee to something more in line with a whole ownership condo but still “pulled its own weight” at the Marriott timeshare resort.

I have asked for similar considerations at TrendWest’s SouthShore resort in South Lake Tahoe.  The best they would do is to sell me the condo at a 40% discount and reduce the maintenance fees by 50%  - I’m not sure what Marriott would offer.  (I didn’t buy)

The Miners Club in Park City UT (a RainTree resort) offers something similar (at least last year).  They were selling all 52 weeks of a condo (making it whole ownership) for $1.75 M and would reduce the MFs by 50%.  That was a fair price and would have been up 25% since then.  (I didn’t buy either).  The Miners Club is ski in/out to The Canyons and has its own private gondola (well its still under construction)

So if Marriott offered the same 50% MF reduction I’d suspect they would have plenty of buyers.  The weeks would then be put up for rent and it wouldn’t take long to break even.

The MF at the Alii, next door, is $1,266 per month for a 2BR ocean view or $15,192 per year at a 25+ year old resort.  $40,000 (50% Marriott reduction) - $15,000 = $25,000 and at a rental rate of $2,500 per week is 10 weeks of rental.  I think there would be plenty of buyers – just a guess.  .  (The Alii’s  MF does not, of course, include replacement of furniture, fixtures, and equipment, nor weekly maid service and full time repairs)

But somehow I’d doubt that Marriott would offer any reduction to their MF.  Even so, I’d bet there would be buyers.

The desire to buy appreciating whole ownership condos on Ka’anapali beach is mind boggling – it should be its one of the best beaches in the world – and new construction hasn’t been seen there for 20 years (whole ownership that is).

P.S
At both the TrendWest and RainTree the 50% discount in MF was matched with 50% of the time the unit would not have weekly maid service – if you needed it you would pay for it.  The owner was responsible for all taxes.  AND (I left this out) it did NOT include replacement of ANY items in the condo – that’s the responsibility of the owner.


----------



## abouna (Jan 20, 2006)

Everyone keep in mind, "Ocean Front" in these new units (while obviously nicer) will be further back than than the current "Ocean Fronts" New laws prevent building that close to the ocean anymore.


----------



## jmatias (Jan 20, 2006)

abouna said:
			
		

> Everyone keep in mind, "Ocean Front" in these new units (while obviously nicer) will be further back than than the current "Ocean Fronts" New laws prevent building that close to the ocean anymore.



That is exactly why we decided that we were not going to upgrade to the new units.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jan 20, 2006)

Finally found out why we did not receive the offer in the mail. Just received a letter today which states in one section....... "Unfortunately, we are unable to send you details of this dramatic expansion due to the real estate regulations of the state in which you reside". The letter was a way to tell us about the upcoming Maui Marriott expansion but not solicit us at the same time. Of course if we were really interested we could call them and they would be off the hook. My brother who lives in Massachusetts received all the information. We live in New Hampshire and only received this letter today.


----------



## rubycat33 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Not Me!*

Nor did I get offer as such.  But as a "step child" owner (resale) I sometimes get missed on mailings.   HA!       Good thing for friends on TUG, to stay up to date on my own home resort!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 13, 2006)

Ten pictures from Marriott MOC Luxury Resort Expansion brochure dated March 2006..

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=showPhoto&albumID=420353598&photoID=2529048290075946734&security=mrnohw


I also tried to put this link inbetween two img tags, but it doesn't work...
...got it to work, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 13, 2006)

Gary, right-click your mouse on the picture. Click on properties and copy the URL address. Next, you click on the little yellow icon above (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and paste it there in the window that pops up and you will see your picture.  

Picture did not show so deleted it here.​ 
We are in Maui now and went to the presentation or owner update here. The new tower seems to be selling very well as they do about a million each day. They also told us that they sold 21 million on the first day alone! People are buying multiple weeks.

It helps the Marriott that the condos next door are selling as high as 3 1/2 million. Some people visit there and then come and see the Marriott too where they are sold on owning the amount of weeks they really need rather than owning a condo outright and having to play landlord too if they want to rent.

They expect to sell out a lot faster than they had projected. I guess, it is the same in Las Vegas too.

They already increased the prices of the fixed unit by $2,000 in one go and had small incremental price increases for the floating units. 

I asked them if they were going to have fixed units at all their resorts but they said that this wasn't planned. They don't even know if the second tower is going to be sold that way or not.

Emmy

PS. I noticed that "your" picture of the Marriott two new towers did not show up so I deleted it at the top. Webshots.com doesn't let you post someone else's pictures but it still works in Picture Trail or in Smugmug.com. Here is a native little beach in Kihei uploaded the same way as I posted at the top.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 14, 2006)

*MOC web site with photos and floor plans of old and new villas*

http://www.marriottsmauioceanclub.com/


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Snap 'em up - the sound of panic sales*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> The Ka’anapali Alii Resort next door sells 2BR ocean fronts for about $2.5 M
> http://www.kaanapaliresortrealty.net/pending_closed_transactions.htm
> 
> The Alii is 25+ years old and new construction on Ka’anapali beach is VERY rare.
> ...


We were told yesterday that there is an offer pending for 3.8 M next door. If that is the case, then real estate prices have risen a lot since January when it was about 2.5 M according to PerryM. How can this real estate bubble continue, is my question???

The weather is absolutely beautiful and the ocean looks calm. I am looking at it now while typing this.  If I turn my head, I can see the top of the Haleakala crater too which is crystal clear. This is paradise and I don't want to leave.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 14, 2006)

This website (http://www.marriottsmauioceanclub.com/) was way overdue for updating. No doubt they were motivated by the new development. Very nice.


----------

